# New enclosure



## Pelle (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,

I've made a new enclosure the past few weeks, here are some photo's how I made it

It's 130x35x70 cm

This was what I was planning

















Backside






Frontside( the white dots are filling on top of the screws )






Then on the sides I used stuff that is used for tiles ( don't know how it's called )






Then I sprayed some color on it
















A white primer


----------



## Pelle (Dec 8, 2008)

Black paint






I used some profiles for the sides and where the plexiglass windows will slide trough











The top profile can be removed so the plexiglass windows can get out.






Backside
















Side with buttons


----------



## Pelle (Dec 8, 2008)

Not a lot of working space left
















Thanks to my uncle I could get some plexiglass, because a m²(6mm) costs around 80 euro:/

I think it looks pretty nice now that it's done


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow!! You've been busy, Pelle! The enclosure cabinet looks great.  I can tell you put much thought, time, and work into it. That makes it even better because you made it yourself. Good job man.


----------



## Frack (Dec 8, 2008)

Awsome! Nice job!


----------



## shorty (Dec 8, 2008)

That's a very ambitious project. Nice job. About how long did it take you to complete and how much did it cost? I am looking into making homemade enclosures as well. I want to make some that I can mount on the walls like shelves because I am running out of room to do this. You did an excellent job with yours, they look professional. I love the built in light switches. Keep up the good work!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, it really looks great. I wondered about the cross ventilation between the partitions, though. Do you think that there might be a risk of cross-infection if one compartment picked up bacteria or fungi?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 8, 2008)

You did excellant with the electric, I am surprise that you did it just like we do here with the turning radius around the corners,  where did you learn it?


----------



## OGIGA (Dec 9, 2008)

I must say that is very neat!


----------



## Pelle (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks!  

I think I spend around 60/70 euro, but that's without the plexiglass..

I only have a small jigsaw, and did everything by hand. So there are a lot of hours in it Don't know how many to be exact

@ PhilinYuma

Well, I guess when they pick up a bacteria or something, the ones in the other parts could get it as well. I have never seen any mold or something in my enclosures though..

@ hibiscusmile

I didn't really learn it, I just thought it would look nice if I did it


----------



## Gurd (Dec 9, 2008)

Thats fantastic work mate well done  B) 

Fits nicely with the Gongy enclosure too


----------



## The_Asa (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice! What do you plan to house in there?


----------



## Pelle (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks

A part of the _Gongylus_, and maybe a group of _Deroplatys_ or something..


----------



## revmdn (Dec 10, 2008)

looks great!!!


----------



## sk8erkho (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow,dude!! You must have a lot of time on your hands!!! Great work,! I live in a flat and of course were short on space but I have been toying around with some ideas for enclosures since it seems I'm in this for the long haul!!!  I also see your busted board on the wall. never thought of keeping my boards after a extra heavy landing!!!! nice idea!! of course I'd always get really pissed and throw it across a field or into a ditch, dumpster or something!!! :angry:


----------



## Pelle (Dec 20, 2008)

It did took some time

Hehe, it does suck when it breaks..

A bit boring, but it's winter


----------



## toadboy (Dec 21, 2008)

That looks awesome, thanks for sharing those pics.


----------

